
Musk Confirms 'Boring Company' to Build Underground Hyperloop from DC to NYC - mpweiher
https://thenextweb.com/insider/2017/08/09/elon-musk-confirms-boring-company-to-build-underground-hyperloop-from-dc-to-nyc/
======
eesmith
The Wired article is at [https://www.wired.com/story/great-elon-musk-building-
hyperlo...](https://www.wired.com/story/great-elon-musk-building-hyperloop/) .
The Bloomberg report appears to be
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-04/elon-
musk...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-04/elon-musk-
inspired-an-industry-of-hyperloop-startups-now-he-s-building-his-own) .

I see a distinct lack of information, like, which government organizations
have authorized such tunneling, what is the route, who is funding it.

------
milesf
Oh man. I feel dumb. Of COURSE that is why Elon started Boring, to build
hyperloop. And to do it in stages: first to transport cars, then transition up
to hyperloop.

